# Small Format Team Leader



## wheresmyzebra (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey Team,

I'm seriously considering applying for a Small Format TL position that is open near me.  I don't think I've ever been inside a small format store.  Can anyone tell me what specifically a SFTL does?

Thanks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 3, 2020)

You might want to go the store & see how it runs. Don't assume that you will get the job. 
Some questions...
Does spot think you could be a tl at your store? Are you stellar in your Dept now? Are you on the bench?


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Mar 3, 2020)

I talked with my SD today and she asked me at apply to a TL position here that just opened. Not a small format. But I might also apply elsewhere. I just wasn’t clear what the small format TL position was like.



Hardlinesmaster said:


> You might want to go the store & see how it runs. Don't assume that you will get the job.
> Some questions...
> Does spot think you could be a tl at your store? Are you stellar in your Dept now? Are you on the bench?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 3, 2020)

It suggested to stay at your store, because they know you. Also, your SD says apply here now.


----------



## CrimsonLiz (Mar 3, 2020)

Small Formats are just the larger stores scaled down. In general, you will have team members that are "general athletes" that are trained to work in all areas of the store. Above them are your Small Format Team Leaders (who are all key-carriers), and then your SD. There are no old-school TLs or Sr.TLs (nor ETLs for that matter), but your job is comparable to a Sr.TL with the small-scale responsibilities of an ETL. An "ETL that is hourly at a smaller store" if you will.

I would imagine your store will also lack random departments (for example, my store doesn't have any toys nor baby department items or baby clothing, or media of any kind including books, music, and movies). The next closest small format to my store doesn't have any Food Ave. and my store doesn't have a Cafe. You will also have such bare-bones payroll on most days, that you are having to do your leadership responsibilities on top of taking care of a department or two by yourself throughout the whole day. That means brand, zone, fill, guest service, price change, and push all of an entire multi-department block (or two!).

You will also (probably) have only SCOs and one or two GS registers, which will kill you on Circle metrics. You also open and close the store with only a few TMs and you do _everything_ from cash office, banking, and processing day to unloading the trailers (it's a live unload process - straight from trailer in dock to your vehicles the moment the truck arrives), to checking in vendors, checking on the team, driving metrics, filling in the roles of your peers, etc, etc, _et cetera....._

In short, it is a lot, but can also be very satisfying and rewarding. Many of my peers agree with me and feel this has been an excellent opportunity to learn leadership and a higher-scope role if you are up for it.

Hope this helps! Ask away on any other questions you may have.


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Mar 4, 2020)

This is exactly what I was looking for. I really appreciate the information. 



CrimsonLiz said:


> Small Formats are just the larger stores scaled down. In general, you will have team members that are "general athletes" that are trained to work in all areas of the store. Above them are your Small Format Team Leaders (who are all key-carriers), and then your SD. There are no old-school TLs or Sr.TLs (nor ETLs for that matter), but your job is comparable to a Sr.TL with the small-scale responsibilities of an ETL. An "ETL that is hourly at a smaller store" if you will.
> 
> I would imagine your store will also lack random departments (for example, my store doesn't have any toys nor baby department items or baby clothing, or media of any kind including books, music, and movies). The next closest small format to my store doesn't have any Food Ave. and my store doesn't have a Cafe. You will also have such bare-bones payroll on most days, that you are having to do your leadership responsibilities on top of taking care of a department or two by yourself throughout the whole day. That means brand, zone, fill, guest service, price change, and push all of an entire multi-department block (or two!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 4, 2020)

Applying at the other store & you are not a tl, you may not be qualified for that job.

What happened in December?








						Considering TL position...
					

I'm considering applying for a TL Gen Merch position.  Pros/Cons from current/former GMTLs?




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Mar 5, 2020)

decided not to apply based on the store leadership at the time. Since then there has been lots of change in store leadership. ETL retired and new SD started.  I really like working for my new SD.

Update: I got offered an interview for the Fulfillment Operations TL at my store 🤞🏻



Hardlinesmaster said:


> Applying at the other store & you are not a tl, you may not be qualified for that job.
> 
> What happened in December?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 5, 2020)

Good thing to do.


----------



## rog the dog (Mar 5, 2020)

I feel like Small format TL is the best role to pursue if you're wanting to be an ETL for the company, provided you also have some experience at the regular stores.


----------



## phibot (Mar 8, 2020)

SFTL here. Moving to transferring to this store was the best decision I ever made since working for Target hands down. Definitely go for it if you can get the support of your SD.


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Mar 25, 2020)

Update: I was offered and accepted the Fulfillment Team Leader position!  It feels good because I have only been with Spot for less then 6 months, started as a seasonal hire.



wheresmyzebra said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for. I really appreciate the information.


----------

